# Any feedback on the Hark Texas Pro Pit?



## dryandice (Jun 9, 2020)

G'day
Being a decent all rounder on Charcoal/Kettle/Gas burners, i've been looking into offset smoking.
Ive been there done that with a very cheap smoker to figure out very quickly that this is a "you get what you pay for" in terms of budgeting/cutting corners/cheap mods.
I've looked at the Char-Griller $600-800 models in Bunnings and all reviews say they're rubish.

I can't find much, but from the little iv'e found the Hark Texas Pro-Pit says its a pretty decent rig but reviews are very slim. Cost is roughly $1499 + Shipping which is abit of an investment.
Has anyone got any experience with the Hark newer model offset smokers?
Would appreciate any feedback!
Cheers Guys
- Josh


----------



## Joey455 (Jun 25, 2020)

dryandice said:


> G'day
> Being a decent all rounder on Charcoal/Kettle/Gas burners, i've been looking into offset smoking.
> Ive been there done that with a very cheap smoker to figure out very quickly that this is a "you get what you pay for" in terms of budgeting/cutting corners/cheap mods.
> I've looked at the Char-Griller $600-800 models in Bunnings and all reviews say they're rubish.
> ...


Hey mate - i've got one and they are fantastic. it's my first stick burner & I can't stop using it. Shop around & you'll get it less than that dependent what state you're in. 
Another one to look at is the flaming coals offset smoker - effectively the same thing.
I had the same issues looking for reviews lol but can confirm great bit of kit.


----------

